# Is that bacopa carolianina?



## Malkuth (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi,
All plants in my new aquarium are fine except this one. Its leaves are turning dark brown and melting. Is that really an aquatic plant? Google lens says it's "bacopa caroliniania" but the pictures seem a bit different so I couldn't be sure.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

yes, the leaves should have a menthol lemony smell if it is B. caroliniana.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, that's it.


----------

